# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  [Little Worlds Studio] O est mon Phone? Siffle et il sonne!  iPhone Application

## Djug

*O est mon Phone? Siffle et il sonne!  iPhone Application*


Incapable de remettre la main sur votre iPhone? Grce  lapplication de Little Worlds  O est mon Phone ?, sifflez et liPhone sonne ; 30 sonneries dlirantes pour trouver votre iPhone.

Pigez vos amis  sifflez et votre iPhone met des grognements de cochon, sirnes dambulance, explosions, musiques et mme des rots.

LYON, FRANCE  3 fvrier 2010  Lapplication intelligente O est mon Phone?  disponible aujourdhui sur lAppStore est la solution ultime pour retrouver son iPhone.
Plutt que de faire ses poches ou retourner son sac  la maison ou au bureau, vous navez qu siffler et votre iPhone vous rpond avec la sonnerie de votre choix.

O est mon Phone? est  la fois pratique et fun, selon David Chomard, grant de Little Worlds.  Jen avais assez de chercher mon iPhone partout ! Enfin comme moi, vous pouvez gagner un temps fou en retrouvant votre iPhone simplement en le sifflant. Il y a plein de sonneries des plus sages aux plus farfelues. Cest aussi le moyen de faire de bonnes blagues  vos amis.

*Pigez vos amis avec des sons bien dlirants*
Choisissez la sonnerie rot et placez votre iPhone prs dun ami. Sifflez et votre iPhone rote. Faites leur porter le chapeau. Ou prenez la sonnerie prout et mettez votre iPhone prs de nimporte qui (surtout votre mre, prof ou chef). Sifflez et observez leurs ractions !

Pour ceux qui prfrent dautres styles de sonneries, O est mon Phone ? inclut une large varit de sons danimaux, musiques et effets spciaux. (Regardez  la video sur [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvrMNApVCQE"]YouTube- Where is my Phone?[/ame] )

Afin dviter des grands moments de solitude, O est mon phone? dtecte uniquement le sifflement humain et ne se dclenche pas involontairement mme s'il y a beaucoup de bruits ambiants. Lapplication reconnat votre sifflement  plus de 10 mtres.


*Choisissez parmi 30 sonneries dlirantes et mme votre propre voix*

O est mon Phone ? propose 30 sonneries incluant de la musique (pop, rock, jazz), des instruments (piano, trompette), bruits danimaux (chat, chien, grenouille, vache, etc), des sons humains (rire, cri, bb, nuisances corporelles) et effets spciaux (ambulance, explosion, lectricit).
 Vous pouvez galement enregistrer votre propre voix en guise de sonnerie et crer selon vos envies du moment.

O est mon Phone? est disponible aujourdhui sur lAppStore  0,79 : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id351328057?mt=8.

Lapplication est disponible en anglais, franais, allemand, italien et espagnol.

Pour plus dinformations, visitez lAppStore ou www.little-worlds.com . Dcouvrez les autres applications de Little Worlds telles que Color Cross (un puzzle game o vous devez recrer des images  partir de chiffres) et Scream in the Dark (un film interactif pour les fans de sries B).

#   #   #

*A propos de Little Worlds Studio*


Little Worlds Studio est un studio indpendant de jeu vido cr en 2004. Notre objectif est de raliser des jeux pour le grand public. Le studio a dvelopp plus de 60 jeux sur PC, Nintendo DS, Web, DVD et iPhone. Nous sommes galement dveloppeur agr Wii, NDS, Xbox360, PS3 et PSP et sommes fiers de nos jeux bass sur des licences mondialement clbres telles que Tomb Raider, Tiger Woods, Dora lExploratrice, Scooby-Doo, Astrix, Pour les Nuls, etc., distribus par Atari, Ubisoft, Orange ou Warner.

----------


## kOrt3x

Trs sympa comme ide.  :;):

----------

